
MobileLab: Accurate testing to prevent mobile performance regressions - stablemap
https://code.fb.com/android/mobilelab/
======
chrisweekly
This is a wonderful writeup, describing in great detail how to measure
performance in a way that actually properly accounts for confounding
variables. This degree of scientific rigor is so, so very rare.

